# Exotic Rustic Slingshot From Philly



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Slingshots & Accessories | EHS- Slingshots


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Guess ya liked it??!!









Nice one on ya, Philly.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice. Congratulations! Philly does great work.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great looking slingshot!
Those half-doubled 107s can be pretty crazy-powerful if done right.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice slingshot. Good work Philly.

Interesting song choice with the Jesus motifs in the background.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys, glad you like it Richard, it is made of English Yew and finished with Linseed Oil. The bands are looped 107 Sterling rubber bands Hits with authority (thanks Henry for promoting them).

Thanks also for the Secret Santa program, it has been a big success.
Philly


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

I see philly's wonderfull desighns then i see mine and im forced to do this


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Tanganator, Mother Nature did all the work on that one, I just helped show its natural beauty.
Phillu


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

No prob, i say it how i see it...... and by any chance do you sell your slingshots???









,,,,kyle


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

No, I make them for friends, gifts and to trade with other makers occasionally. Thanks for the compliment.
Philly


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice.


----------

